# Happy Birthday UncleBenBen



## Grelko (Jan 24, 2017)

May you have a great birthday and many more to come!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 24, 2017)

Happy Birthday Ben, have a good one.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 24, 2017)

Happy Birthday Ben :!: 

Kurt


----------



## jeneje (Jan 24, 2017)

Happy birthday Ben, have a great day and enjoy.

Ken


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 24, 2017)

Happy birthday Ben!


----------



## butcher (Jan 24, 2017)

UncleBenBen, Have a Great Birthday, May your day be golden.


----------



## chuckgambale (Jan 24, 2017)

Have a great birthday my man


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 24, 2017)

With well wishes and kindness coming from gentlemen of such caliber, how could a guy not have a great day!  

After piddling around in the basement to my heart's content, I'm heading upstairs to a lovely spaghetti and sausage ball dinner. Followed by the little lady's homemade Bailey's cheesecake and a promise of a full body massage. This guy is on cloud 9&1/2!!

Thanks again guys, may the kindness return ten fold to all!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks like I'm late to the party. Happy birthday Ben!

Dave


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 24, 2017)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 25, 2017)

Happy belated birthday buddy ol pal!! Hope it was an awesome day...


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 25, 2017)

Aw shucks!  

Haha!I'm used to it. My wife is religiously late for everything!! :lol: 

Thanks again fellas!!


----------



## aga (Jan 25, 2017)

Seems there's quite a few people interested in refining who were born in January.

I turned 50 today. Old Fart status officially confirmed. :shock:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 25, 2017)

Ha! Aquarius is where it's at!

Happy Birthday again!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 25, 2017)

aga said:


> Seems there's quite a few people interested in refining who were born in January.
> 
> I turned 50 today. Old Fart status officially confirmed. :shock:



Happy birthday to you then, as well!


----------



## aga (Jan 25, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Ha! Aquarius is where it's at!


It'd be interesting to find out the starsigns of the refiners here.

Weird if they were mostly Aquarians :roll:


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 25, 2017)

aga said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Aquarius is where it's at!
> ...


Happy Birthday Aga. I'm on the other end of the spectrum. Sagittarius


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 25, 2017)

aga said:


> Weird if they were mostly Aquarians



Weird would be if they were mostly sane!! :shock: :shock: 
:lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 25, 2017)

Happy Birthday, UBB.


----------



## Grelko (Jan 26, 2017)

aga said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Aquarius is where it's at!
> ...



Possibly haha, mines coming up soon also.  

Happy Birthday aga :mrgreen:



UncleBenBen said:


> Weird would be if they were mostly sane!! :shock: :shock:
> :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:



I don't see that happening anytime soon :wink: :lol:

Kinda makes me wonder if I'm the only left-handed one.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 26, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> Happy Birthday, UBB.



Thanks GSP! 
UBB. I like that. 8) 



Grelko said:


> Kinda makes me wonder if I'm the only left-handed one.



Me too, Grelko. I'm severely left handed. About the only thing I do right handed is archery. That's only because when I first started I was too young and weak in the right arm to hold the bow out when I tried to draw it back. So I just learned to do it bass ackwards.

The world is hard on us lefties! :?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 26, 2017)

Taurus- Bull (hey there's a surprise  ) Also a lefty!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 26, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Taurus- Bull (hey there's a surprise  ) Also a lefty!



:lol: No doubt! :lol: 

It's time for us lefties to unite! Together we can take the world back from those right handed freaks. Imagine a world without ink and graphite stains on the side of your hand from smearing all your words across the page. No more pain from spiral notebooks. Righties would have to pay more for golf clubs, guitars, guns, and darn near everything else.

Unite! My brothers and sisters and together we can tell the world to take their ergonomically molded scissors and stick them up its...

Eh. What am I thinking. We are way too outnumbered. I think I'll just have a drink and beat on some circuit boards...


----------



## Grelko (Jan 26, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Taurus- Bull (hey there's a surprise  ) Also a lefty!
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Take up arms, well, just the left arm and forget the feeling of having them feel trapped under a seatbelt while driving..... Never again shall we be forced to turn a cup/mug backwards and possibly spill it on yourself while trying to show someone what it says. Using a can opener backwards for 20 minutes for a can of tuna, those days are over muahaha :twisted: :shock: :| ok i'll be good.... at least I'm in the "right" state of mind?

Actually, after all the years of being "taught" how to be right-handed (since I was the only left-handed person on both sides of my family for almost 200 years until my niece came along) I'm almost perfectly ambidextrous... except that I still can't throw left-handed or write right-handed. :lol:


----------

